# Jessem Router lift Versa Incra Precision Router Lift



## ragman5 (Nov 16, 2004)

Just wondering the Jessem system ( 167.99 ) versa the Incra PRL ( 289 )which is better in terms of pricing and performance. I find that the Wood Pecker site reply very slow and most uninformative. Like i ask for 3 specific questions and only got one vague answer thus i would pefer to buy from a manfactuerer that give good serivce in terms of e mail response. However it could be just me, on various forums the wood pecker site seems to get good reviews on their response time.

Many thanks all


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't say about the Jessum system 
I have one table setup with the PRL and a Twin Linear.
The PRL is highly accurate, raises the router right up to table height. The router I use with it is the PC7518.
My only dislike is the crank handle insert gets filled with chips and is a pain to clear.
Should you opt for it make sure your tables is beefy as ther router/lift together is very heavy. Also get the extended crank handle and the complete ring set.


----------



## john rumsey (Jan 13, 2006)

I have just purchased 2 woodpecker lifts in the last 2 months, and couldnt be happier with them. I didnt deal directly with them, but went thru BIG Leroy at Tool Mamas on Ebay. he was great to deal with, and had both on my doorstep across the country in 1 week. (The Woodpecker Quick Lift feature is very nice) My .2cents worth


----------



## anon2828 (Mar 1, 2006)

IBwoodbutcher said:


> I have just purchased 2 woodpecker lifts in the last 2 months, and couldnt be happier with them. I didnt deal directly with them, but went thru BIG Leroy at Tool Mamas on Ebay. he was great to deal with, and had both on my doorstep across the country in 1 week. (The Woodpecker Quick Lift feature is very nice) My .2cents worth


I'm about to order one myself next week. Just curious, did you get the 1/16 or the 1/32 threads and why?


----------

